# solid bubble bar recipe/tutorial



## cmg1177 (Mar 24, 2010)

Is anyone willing to post/email a tutorial on making a solid bubble bar? I think I added too much liquid glycerin and it never got completly solid for at least a week and even then it looked bad but still worked in the tub.

Thanks!


----------



## sandra (Mar 28, 2010)

Southernsoapers.com has a tutorial on their website. Go to PDF Tutorials in the menu bar at the top then click Bubble Bars. I've used this recipe, they turn out beautifully.


----------



## cmg1177 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! Do they turn out like the one's Lush makes? I was hoping to make ones that looked like theirs, kinda like dried play dough,lol!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2010)

Catalina has a tut also.


----------



## cmg1177 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am sorry, what is Catalina??


----------



## Freya (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's a recipe that makes a product looking almost exactly like Lush's bath bars: http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_bubble_bath_drop.htm[/url]


----------

